# Gecko_keeper's pic thread



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Feb 2, 2009)

Some of the critters


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Boanerges (Feb 2, 2009)

Awsome pictures!!!


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Feb 22, 2009)

*B. boehmei pairing*

We put them together today........... 





































The pic quality isn't the best, sorry.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Mar 7, 2009)

P. fasciata F





MM P. striata





P. ornata





P. cambridgei F


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Mar 7, 2009)

And a couple ATB's










And my baby


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Apr 24, 2009)

*A couple more*






juv E. murinus






P. sp. platyomma


----------



## seanbond (Apr 24, 2009)

nice animals


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 24, 2009)

Great pics.  What gender is the E. murinus?


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks! Still learning to use my camera.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Apr 24, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Great pics.  What gender is the E. murinus?


Not sure, it hasn't molted yet. I do have an adult female that just molted and is missing both fangs!


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 24, 2009)

Ooh, that sucks.  Well, I have a male (not mature yet) so maybe we can get something going when he matures.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Apr 24, 2009)

That would be great. She is eating crickets from forceps. So hopefully we will get anoth molt.


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 24, 2009)

How long ago did she molt?  How long till you think she molts again?  She may 'force' one a little early to try and get the fangs back, so be on the lookout for that.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Apr 24, 2009)

Her last molt was on 3/13/09. I hope she forces a molt, her butt is tiny.


----------



## equuskat (Apr 24, 2009)

gecko_keeper said:


> Not sure, it hasn't molted yet. I do have an adult female that just molted and is missing both fangs!


You got her to eat, though, didn't you?

I love that pic of the hentzi.  She has such a sweet "face".


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes she did take a cricket the other night.


----------



## JC50 (Apr 24, 2009)

Great pictures.You have a very nice collection.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Apr 24, 2009)

JC50 said:


> Great pictures.You have a very nice collection.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## SylverTear (Apr 30, 2009)

You have a nice collection too...love the ATBs.  I've always been a fan of those hell raisers lol.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (May 12, 2009)

P. antinous





P. sp Platyomma fresh molt






Still trying to get pics of our new A. sp. "Peru Purple" and my son's new L. violaceopes. Hope to add them soon.


----------



## HepCatMoe (May 12, 2009)

wow, great pics!

love the fattys.  lots of spiders too!


----------



## Redapache (May 12, 2009)

The female P.Antinous were the most awesome deal there I love my 2 females I got!


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (May 17, 2009)

*A few more pics*

2.5" B. boehmei   male





4" B. boehmei   female





5.5" B. boehmei    female





2" G. aureostriata    female





RCF G. rosea    female


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (May 17, 2009)

3" B. sabulosum





G. rosea     female





4" B. emelia     female


----------



## VESPidA (May 17, 2009)

*Just a ?*

How is she able to eat anything if she lacks fangs?  how does she secrete her digestive enzymes?  Thx!


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (May 17, 2009)

runner72727 said:


> How is she able to eat anything if she lacks fangs?  how does she secrete her digestive enzymes?  Thx!


I cut up crickets for her. She uses her palps to hold them like she normally would. She ate 3 today.

You're a fellow Steelers fan huh?


----------



## equuskat (May 17, 2009)

runner72727 said:


> How is she able to eat anything if she lacks fangs?  how does she secrete her digestive enzymes?  Thx!


The fangs secrete venom, not digestive enzymes.  The mouth is where the digestive secretions come from.  Tarantulas "drool" on their food.  The fangs do grip and help masticate it, though.  gecko_keeper's E. murinus was having trouble breaking through the exoskeleton of the crickets, but when gecko_keeper slices open the crickets, the E. murinus is able to get through the exo to digest the insides.


----------



## VESPidA (May 17, 2009)

*Oic*

Thanks guys for the great explanations 
Yep, I'm a Pittsburgh native and Steelers fan in Philthedelphia...   it's a rough life but I still wear my Ward jersey w/ pride!


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (May 17, 2009)

Yep, I'm a Pittsburgh native and Steelers fan in Philthedelphia...   it's a rough life but I still wear my Ward jersey w/ pride![/QUOTE]

I'm a Pittsburgh native also!!!:worship:


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Jul 24, 2009)

A few more:
A. urtican





A. Avic sling





young Male GBB





female C. fasciatum





MM C. fasciatum





P. pederseni





P. rufilata





P. ornata


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice pictures 
I like your Cyriocosmus spp.
Any plans on breading your C. bertae?


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Jul 27, 2009)

C. ritae            KB Fauna photobucket pic





C. ritae            KB Fauna photobucket pic





C. ritae            KB Fauna photobucket pic


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Jul 28, 2009)

fartkowski said:


> Nice pictures
> I like your Cyriocosmus spp.
> Any plans on breading your C. bertae?


Actually yes. I have a pair that love each other.


----------

